# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS, BUEN PRECIO Y CALIDAD.

## Luis Oswaldo Vargas

Estimados Señores:<br><br>Estamos para ofrecerles en forma directa sin intermediarios estas bandejas, nosotros las fabricamos, tenemos de 512,288,200,128,72, y 25 cavidades. Tambien podemos desarrollar un envase de PET, segun su necesidad.<br><br>Saludos<br>Ing Luis Vargas<br>Industria Quiplast<br>988358014Temas similares: OFRECEMOS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS Y SUTRATO A BUEN PRECIO FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS, BUEN PRECIO Y CALIDAD. FABRICO BANDEJAS ALMACIGUERAS NECESITAS BANDEJAS GERMINADORAS O ALMACIGUERAS REMATO CHIA A BUEN PRECIO

----------

